# Tougher guidlines/warning to members!



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Recently, we have noticed that there has been a continued violation of forum rules in this section. Therefore, we are issuing a stronger guideline for as long as we see fit.


From this day onwards, if you violate the rules:

You get a total of 2 warnings.
A third infraction gets you a 24-hour ban.
A fourth earns you a week ban.
A fifth and you're all done (as in you will be permanently banned).

In each case the offending post(s) _will be deleted_.

Someone who returns under a new username _and_ proves their ability to follow the rules may stay. But if their old behavior patterns continue, there will be no leniency.

We have an off topic section for a reason, which you are more than welcome to use. However, we don't tolerate flaming anywhere on NF.com, contrary to what some members here have assumed.

I will say this one last time: *ONLY RELEVANT POSTS WILL BE ALLOWED IN TECHNICAL FORUMS.*


----------

